# Eliminate Micro Mesh. (PDF Download)



## rdabpenman (Aug 13, 2019)

Years ago I found Micro Mesh to be a waste of money and time.
This is how I finish all my CA, Acrylic, resin and epoxy pen blanks.

Les

Reactions: Way Cool 3 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Will have to give that a try. Having the supply list is/was helpful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Aug 13, 2019)

I will give this a try, always looking for a way to reduce sanding/ploishing time !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 13, 2019)

With your results Les, I will certainly try. I have always had issues with my CA finish and wonder how production turners on here can knock out so many pieces in such a short timeframe. 

As with so much on WoodBarter, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 13, 2019)

I also want to thank you for sharing. Nice presentation of directions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! With the results you get, no question but this will be good! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 14, 2019)

Definitely have to give this a try. Thanks Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 18, 2019)

Let me add my thanks to all the above. Another reason I am glad to be a member of this great site.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 18, 2021)

Has anyone used these Hut polishes on stabilized wood that is exposed to the weather? I'm wondering if it would hold up on a reel seat spacer? They don't see a lot of friction wear but do get wet and a little rubbing, etc. when the reel is put on and off.


----------

